# Husband for sale!



## Fendigirl (Feb 2, 2021)

Hope everyone is doing well.
I made a beautiful swirled cp soap ( well, in my amateur eyes it was perfect)
Used the last of my micas and essential oils. I used a freezer paper lined cardboard box, insulated It with two towels and  put it on my dryer in the  laundry room to cure.
After about 6 hrs of curing time, my husband came out of the laundry. Don’t know why he was in there, it certainly wasn’t to  do the wash!!!
He said to me “ You better check your soap, hope I didn’t ruin it
Apparently, he was reaching for something high up in the cupboard with one hand
and  used the other hand to balance himself smack dab on my soap!
It  swished out of the box onto the towel, flat in the center and the colours were all mixed together. Total mess.
Didn’t rematch ( haven’t ever done that ) 
From now on I’ll use a locked closet to cure the soap
Opening bid :  $5


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh no, can you save any of it? I think at this point, you might have to pay someone to take him away lol.


----------



## Fendigirl (Feb 2, 2021)

It was just a small amount (. 2lbs) The  mixed colours looked terrible
so I just pitched it


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh no!
Is he good looking? And how much for shipping to NZ?


----------



## amd (Feb 2, 2021)

Those darn hubbies!
Also... just want to point out


Fendigirl said:


> After about 6 hrs of curing time, my husband came out of the laundry.


You mean "saponifying" not "curing" here. Curing is done after the soap has set up and no more lye is active. Saponifying is when the lye and oils are turning themselves into soap.


----------



## Fendigirl (Feb 2, 2021)

I meant 6 hrs of curing time for my husband. That’s how long I kept him in the laundry room. I was trying to cure his clumsiness


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 3, 2021)

Yikes! I bet (hope) he was mortified...


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Feb 6, 2021)

Did he make a clean escape?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 6, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> Did he make a clean escape?


No - I've won the auction at the opening bid price.  She's offered free shipping to NZ. I'm expecting him in about a week, but he has to go into a managed isolation facility for 2 weeks before they will release him. My hubby doesn't know about it yet so I'm trying to think of a way to explain it to him...



RevolutionSoap said:


> Did he make a clean escape?


actually - I just got the joke and I  literally LOLled!


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 6, 2021)

Ok, I'm single, so I will out bid kiwi for $6. As long as he doesn't do this to me, then I will re-auction him off starting at $1


----------



## Fendigirl (Feb 6, 2021)

KiwiMoose,
Your response made me laugh out loud ( free shipping)!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 6, 2021)

Fendigirl No bidding from me' ive got one that I should sale off that comes w/ a bad Mother In-Law' lol .  Such a fun post ya'll had me laughing.


----------



## Fendigirl (Feb 6, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap
LOL 
I guess I shouldn’t complain ( no mother-in-law)
If I can’t sell online, I guess I’ll hang a sign on him at my next
garage sale. ( with NO refund)


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Feb 6, 2021)

@Zing we need to stand up for the other To Be Auctioned husband's out there.


----------



## Zing (Feb 6, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> @Zing we need to stand up for the other To Be Auctioned husband's out there.


Ha ha.  I've been been keeping up with this thread all week with amusement -- and seeing a whole new side to some people, looking at you @KiwiMoose.  Part of me identifies with Fendigirl's Fendiboy.  The soaper in me, though, was aghast.  I'll just say that if this is the worst "for worse" that you vowed at your wedding, you are a lucky couple. 
I thank my lucky stars that Mrs. Zing's and my biggest disagreement is the thermostat (and with a 'high' today of 3 below it's staying at 72 dammit).


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

Zing said:


> (and with a 'high' today of 3 below it's staying at 72 dammit).


Mr @Zing - as I told my dear and cherished hubs JUST last night:  How cold it is outside has no impact on the thermostat controlling the temp of the house inside.  He wasn't having it.  LOL


----------



## maryloucb (Feb 6, 2021)

This thread is hilarious! My husband is afraid of the soap so he steers clear!


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

I must say, I've been chuckling at this thread though I've felt great pity for the hubby.  I'm betting he was indeed mortified!


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Feb 6, 2021)

If you don't get a good sale price for him, you could let him stay and spend the next 6 months making it up to you!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 6, 2021)

@Zing my husband would DIE if the thermostat went to 72, unless that was the air conditioning temp during summer! I'm lucky if I can get him to agree to bump it up to 69 when it's really cold ouside. But like you, I consider myself highly blessed that this is one of very few disagreements we have. So I wear a lot of sweaters and fuzzy socks, and always have blankets at the ready. 

@KimW as much as I'd like to keep solidarity with the soap wives here, I have to respectfully disagree about the inside temp being affected by the outside temp. The HVAC folks explained to us that the outside temp affects the temp of the building structure itself. So unless you have radiant heat in your floors or ceiling, during the winter, the walls, ceiling, and floors of the house itself will be colder than the air temp that has been heated by the typical HVAC system. Those colder building surfaces are what eventually cause the air to cool down, and the thermostat to kick back on. In the meantime, the colder air emanating off those surfaces does affect the "feel" inside the house. Same is true in reverse during the summer.

PS - can you tell that our household has done a lot of arguing spirited discussions scientific investigation into this issue?


----------



## msunnerstood (Feb 6, 2021)

Husband? Naw Ive got an adult son for sale who, a while back opened the freezer and tossed in a 5-pound bag of ice right on top of my loaf of newly poured hp soap. I found it an hour later looking like some sort of abstract sculpture.



AliOop said:


> my husband would DIE if the thermostat went to 72, unless that was the air conditioning temp during summer! I'm lucky if I can get him to agree to bump it up to 69 when it's really cold ousidet. But like you, I consider myself highly blessed that this is one of very few disagreements we have. So I wear a lot of sweaters and fuzzy socks, and always have blankets at the ready.


I have a tower space heater in my room because my husband thinks 70 is too warm in the winter and 65 is not cool enough in the summer.


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @KimW as much as I'd like to keep solidarity with the soap wives here, I have to respectfully disagree about the inside temp being affected by the outside temp. The HVAC folks explained to us that the outside temp affects the temp of the building structure itself. So unless you have radiant heat in your floors or ceiling, during the winter, the walls, ceiling, and floors of the house itself will be colder than the air temp that has been heated by the typical HVAC system. Those colder building surfaces are what eventually cause the air to cool down, and the thermostat to kick back on. In the meantime, the colder air emanating off those surfaces does affect the "feel" inside the house. Same is true in reverse during the summer.
> 
> PS - can you tell that our household has done a lot of arguing spirited discussions scientific investigation into this issue?


Hubby shall never see this post.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> Hubby shall never see this post.


And because I do want to keep solidarity, I shall never alert him to it, either.


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> And because I do want to keep solidarity, I shall never alert him to it, either.


Confession: I just told him about your post.  LOL  That's how we work, I guess.  We had a good laugh and though he obviously felt rightly vindicated, I'm sticking to my guns on lowering the heat at night, I say!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> Confession: I just told him about your post.  LOL  That's how we work, I guess.  We had a good laugh and though he obviously felt rightly vindicated, I'm sticking to my guns on lowering the heat at night, I say!


Oh, I love the house to be cold at night, because then it is so yummy to huddle under piles of covers! But the daytime is another story.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 13, 2021)

Fendigirl said:


> It was just a small amount (. 2lbs) The  mixed colours looked terrible
> so I just pitched it


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 14, 2021)

Wait a min!  I have been considering a second Husband to supplement my original model!  How are his teeth, does bite, snore, or have smelly feet?  Can he handle our Pennsylvania temps with out needing extra fuel of insulation?  When was his last inspection date?  Is he current on all his shots?  If he passes muster, I bid $12.00 for him!


----------



## Fendigirl (Feb 14, 2021)

This model has a few miles on him. Warranty  has expired, but is in good health. You are a better woman than I am! You want two????? LOL
He is used to the cold weather ( we live in Ontario) 
arrival date - March 1
I’m sorry but there will be no returns. All sales are final.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 14, 2021)

Not gonna bid either... I have enough problems and I have no experience with husbands lmao

If he comes with a lot of money though..........


----------



## Zing (Feb 14, 2021)

Did this thread really need to get revived? Somebody has got to stand up for the poor guy! What is happening? $5? $12? _$12?_
I think the passage reads "Love is patient and kind.  Love bears all things, endures all things, _forgives_ all things."  Not "Love endures all except for when a clutzy accident splashes soap batter."
Sorry, couldn't help myself.  It seems my husband self is over-riding my soapmaker self.  
With great affection, #TeamFendiboy
P.S. Gotta love this forum!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh my. I don't think I would have handled this very well.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 15, 2021)

Fendigirl said:


> This model has a few miles on him. Warranty  has expired, but is in good health. You are a better woman than I am! You want two????? LOL
> He is used to the cold weather ( we live in Ontario)
> arrival date - March 1
> I’m sorry but there will be no returns. All sales are final.




Sold!  I hope he has a better back, or can run a snow blower, as he will be relocating to SW Philadelphia, PA!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 15, 2021)

Dawni said:


> Not gonna bid either... I have enough problems and I have no experience with husbands lmao
> 
> If he comes with a lot of money though..........


Good point, @Dawni! If he has enough money to fund the soaping habit, including any spills related thereto, then that's definitely something to consider. 

What about shipping to the Philippines though? Darn, it always comes down to those shipping costs, doesn't it??


----------



## Dawni (Feb 15, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Good point, @Dawni! If he has enough money to fund the soaping habit, including any spills related thereto, then that's definitely something to consider.
> 
> What about shipping to the Philippines though? Darn, it always comes down to those shipping costs, doesn't it??


Oh yes, just for the soap - I don't spend much otherwise lol

I thought shipping was free?? Also if he came with lots of money, it shouldn't matter much, if it wasn't free haha


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 15, 2021)

It's only free to New Zealand because we are such a great country @Dawni


----------



## Quilter99755 (Feb 16, 2021)

Am following the conversation....may have a husband for give away soon. Stay tuned! LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 16, 2021)

I've got a couple of ex's - one of whom remains single.  So if anyone is bidding....


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dawni said:


> Not gonna bid either... I have enough problems and I have no experience with husbands lmao
> 
> If he comes with a lot of money though..........


EXACTLY!! Double ditto... loving this thread!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 16, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've got a couple of ex's - one of whom remains single.  So if anyone is bidding....


Show me the money first.... Lol


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 16, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> Did he make a clean escape?


Well played!


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2021)

Wow, I’ll step out


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

@Cal43 Hang on, this was funny when the joke was about re-homing him, and presumably he would be treated as a member of the family and valued as a spouse. But living in worse conditions than the rest of the family and doing more work is a bit reminiscent of human trafficking/slavery, and I don't think joking about that is ok.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sl


GemstonePony said:


> @Cal43 Hang on, this was funny when the joke was about re-homing him, and presumably he would be treated as a member of the family and valued as a spouse. But living in worse conditions than the rest of the family and doing more work is a bit reminiscent of human trafficking/slavery, and I don't think joking about that is ok.


Slavery? Don’t take it wrong. That’s not my intent. I know a thing or two about slavery.  Ok, not intended to insult. I’ll try to take it out


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 18, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> @Cal43 Hang on, this was funny when the joke was about re-homing him, and presumably he would be treated as a member of the family and valued as a spouse. But living in worse conditions than the rest of the family and doing more work is a bit reminiscent of human trafficking/slavery, and I don't think joking about that is ok.




Oh no!  He would be a member of our family, I just hope he isn't as broken as me and Hubby are.  Going into our 60's, there are things we find hard to do.  I am a good cook, so i9f he has a high metabolism he will stay thin, but My guys all put on a bit of weight.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

Kiti Williams said:


> Oh no!  He would be a member of our family, I just hope he isn't as broken as me and Hubby are.  Going into our 60's, there are things we find hard to do.  I am a good cook, so i9f he has a high metabolism he will stay thin, but My guys all put on a bit of weight.


My post was in response to a suggestion that the imported individual would be kept in an in unheated barn and would do all the work whether he liked it or not, a suggestion which I see has since been removed. That was what I was objecting to.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, you aren't going to get to bid on my hubby this time around. I just got home from hip surgery yesterday and he has been my angel. All those little irksome habits that he is prone to, all have been repaid!  He's a keeper even though he keeps asking why I "need" to make more soap. LOL It might be a while before I'm back to making soap on a regular basis.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2021)

I


Cal43 said:


> Wow, I’ll step out


just want to state that this is not the place to turn some dust particles in a mud slide. Cold shower are a very good remedy.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

Cal43 said:


> I
> 
> just want to state that this is not the place to turn some dust particles in a mud slide. Cold shower are a very good remedy.


 Human trafficking isn't funny to the people who are in it or escape from it. A cold shower will not change that. I'm not trying to start a mudslide, but your post was really truly horrible, and so far you've erased it and then suggested I'm unreasonable for getting upset and need a cold shower.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ma


GemstonePony said:


> Human trafficking isn't funny to the people who are in it or escape from it. A cold shower will not change that. I'm not trying to start a mudslide, but your post was really truly horrible, and so far you've erased it and then suggested I'm unreasonable for getting upset and need a cold shower.


Mam, I made a statement. So please , please, get off my case. Your idea of human trafficking and Slavery is not my problem, so please. Take to the Lord in prayer.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 18, 2021)

Fendigirl said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I made a beautiful swirled cp soap ( well, in my amateur eyes it was perfect)
> Used the last of my micas and essential oils. I used a freezer paper lined cardboard box, insulated It with two towels and  put it on my dryer in the  laundry room to cure.
> After about 6 hrs of curing time, my husband came out of the laundry. Don’t know why he was in there, it certainly wasn’t to  do the wash!!!
> ...


Oh dear. Just wondering does he have any skills? (Side eye to my husband)

Oops


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

Cal43 said:


> Ma
> 
> Mam, I made a statement. So please , please, get off my case. Your idea of human trafficking and Slavery is not my problem, so please. Take to the Lord in prayer.


The reason you're not going to apologize is because your god doesn't care about those things? Now I understand. I'm never going to be ok with your sense of morals and ethics, but I agree that this conflict is as resolved as it will get.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2021)

Please would you stop already. If you were a victim of such actions , I’m sorry to hear. But please don’t put those things on me. My ancestors had a hard struggle to overcome,so please drop it. Thank You.

These accusations are hijacking this post.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 18, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh dear. Just wondering does he have any skills? (Side eye to my husband)


Just what kind of 'skills' are we talking here???


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 18, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just what kind of 'skills' are we talking here???




Good question.  I will let you know when he gets here!  LOL!  Maybe he can be taught deep tissue massage?...my Hubby can't get deep enough to work out all of my kinks, back that is!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm in line waiting to get my passport and I'm giggling over here...... @Kiti Williams you just had to say "deep enough" lol


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 19, 2021)

Dawni said:


> I'm in line waiting to get my passport and I'm giggling over here...... @Kiti Williams you just had to say "deep enough" lol



Well, with deep tissue massage, you go for it hard.  Sarcasm font!  I would have thought you all would call me on my kinks, before you would get into the deep massage!  LOL!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 19, 2021)

OMG @Dawni  and @Kiti Williams - you naughty girls!  
@Zing - will you look at these two!?


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey, I am employed as a Nun with a yardstick at work!  My hallway is devoid of all props except me!


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> OMG @Dawni  and @Kiti Williams - you naughty girls!
> @Zing - will you look at these two!?


Yes, very naughty naughty bad bad girls.


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Feb 19, 2021)

My husband isn’t allowed in my soap studio for exactly this reason. 
I love him more then anything asides our kids, but when he’s annoyed me, I often tell him I’m selling him. 
Then tell him the ad:
For Sale, one husband. Used, slightly broken, with a smart mouth and no appreciation for the fine goat and horse herd I have built him....
to Bad home only.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 19, 2021)

Zing said:


> Yes, very naughty naughty bad bad girls.




  Jealous?  LOL!


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2021)

Kiti Williams said:


> Jealous?  LOL!


Mmm....I would say I'm not jealous, just grateful for the very deep and satisfying relationship with my wife.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 19, 2021)

Zing said:


> Mmm....I would say I'm not jealous, just grateful for the very deep and satisfying relationship with my wife.



I see what you did there...you naughty boy.


----------

